
OVH's North American data center has been down for 3hrs - bhouston
http://status.ovh.com/?do=details&id=11304
======
bhouston
Lots of tweets here:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=OVH&s...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=OVH&src=typd)

No ETA on when it will be fixed. Yikes.

